# Crystal River?



## JAXON (Jul 13, 2017)

Does anyone know how the scalloping is going so far. I'm going to take the family next week an this is our first trip there. Also does anyone know how the trout fishing is this time of year. Thanks!


----------



## watermedic (Jul 13, 2017)

I will be there Monday thru Thursday next week. I will let you know.


----------

